# freevo py-kaa-metadata



## maracaibo (Oct 14, 2010)

Anybody have any problems installing freevo on FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64? It fails to build at py-kaa-metadata and I get the following errors. I'm wondering if there's a problem with exiv2:


```
===>   freevo-1.9.0_3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/kaa/metadata/__init__.py - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/kaa/metadata/__init__.py in /usr/ports/multimedia/py-kaa-metadata
===>  Building for py26-kaa-metadata-0.7.7_2
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/kaa/distribution/svn2log.py:31: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess 
module.
  import popen2
/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/kaa/weakref.py:61: DeprecationWarning: object.__new__() takes no parameters
  return super(weakref, weakref).__new__(cls, object)
Building experimental exiv2 parser
running build
running build_py
running build_ext
building 'kaa.metadata.image.exiv2' extension
cc -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -D__wchar_t=wchar_t -DTHREAD_STACK_SIZE=0x20000 -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -
fPIC -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -c src/image/exiv2.cpp -o build/temp.freebsd-8.1-RELEASE-amd64-2.6/src/image/exiv2.o -Wall
src/image/exiv2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* parse(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
src/image/exiv2.cpp:50: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'copyThumbnail'
error: command 'cc' failed with exit status 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/py-kaa-metadata.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/freevo.
```

If anybody has any suggestions -- thanks a bunch!

maracaibo


----------

